# Starting



## Kranthi Kumar (Apr 7, 2017)

Today I've logged into martial talk for the first time.I would like to know what is going on in here?


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 7, 2017)

Read some posts.  Take a look at a few threads.  MartialTalk is a friendly place to discuss martial arts (and other stuff, too).

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenna (Apr 7, 2017)

Kranthi Kumar said:


> Today I've logged into martial talk for the first time.I would like to know what is going on in here?


Welcome along Kranthi Kumar  Feel free to look around as jks9199 says, to find what interests you. Or, you might like to introduce your self in the Meet & Greet section and share with us the kinds of martial arts that you study or that interest you. Good fortune to you.


----------



## Steve (Apr 7, 2017)

I read the original post and imagine a parent walking into a teenager's room, "I would like to know what is going on in here?!!?"

We've been found out!


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 7, 2017)

You don't want to know...now walk away slowly and close the door on your way out.


Joking of course


----------



## Tames D (Apr 7, 2017)

Welcome to Martialtalk.


----------



## JP3 (Apr 8, 2017)

Kranthi Kumar said:


> Today I've logged into martial talk for the first time.I would like to know what is going on in here?



Going on.... well, there is a long of bluster, mine is bigger than yours, my dad can beat up your dad, my iron palm can defeat yur eagle claw.... but there is some good info and questioning going on as well.

Oh, and there is some Really funny things being written down, both intentionally and unintentionally.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 8, 2017)

Kranthi Kumar said:


> Today I've logged into martial talk for the first time.I would like to know what is going on in here?



Welcome to MT!


----------



## JP3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Welcome to MT!


Yes, that too.


----------



## Buka (Apr 9, 2017)

Kranthi Kumar said:


> Today I've logged into martial talk for the first time.I would like to know what is going on in here?



Oh, you know, some dogmatic pontification and a little ho ha.

But welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 9, 2017)

Buka said:


> Oh, you know, some dogmatic pontification and a little ho ha.
> 
> But welcome aboard, bro.



I love the ho ha.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I love the ho ha.



It's when it turns to who ha we worry.


----------



## JP3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I love the ho ha.


Agreed. It is better than ho hum.


----------

